# NYC Advice



## rwpeterson (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm taking our 15 year old daughter to NYC to see Wicked.  We're flying into La Guardia this Thursday night at 10pm.  I've booked a Super Shuttle transfer to take us to the Manhattan Club, I'm hoping we'll be there and settled in by 11:30pm or so.

We're flying from Denver so it will seem like 9:30pm to us.  This is a very quick trip, so I'd like to go to the Empire State Building the night we arrive.  Has anyone else gone to the Empire State Building around midnight on a week night?  How crowded was it?

Thanks!


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 25, 2009)

rwpeterson said:


> I'm taking our 15 year old daughter to NYC to see Wicked.  We're flying into La Guardia this Thursday night at 10pm.  I've booked a Super Shuttle transfer to take us to the Manhattan Club, I'm hoping we'll be there and settled in by 11:30pm or so.
> 
> We're flying from Denver so it will seem like 9:30pm to us.  This is a very quick trip, so I'd like to go to the Empire State Building the night we arrive.  Has anyone else gone to the Empire State Building around midnight on a week night?  How crowded was it?
> 
> Thanks!




I'm sorry I can't help with the ESB question but from LGA the taxi is only around $30 and they have a convienent taxi line so if you haven't pre-paid it would save you time and maybe a little money to take a taxi instead if you have two or more. Wicked is a great musical enjoy!


----------



## liborn2 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Welcome to NY*

You might wish to purchase your tickets in advance..their website makes it very easy..  https://tickets.esbnyc.com/
Observatory Hours:
Open daily 365 days a year.
8:00am to 2:00am
7 days a week.
Last elevators go up
at 1:15am.
If time is money...you could purchase the "move to ahead of the line" but that cost is $45 pp..where the wait in line.with a preset entry time ticket is: $20 for adult and child over 13...Sometimes its crowded and sometimes its not..based on weather, and if you want the night view, or day view..less kids with night view...
And you will just love Wicked...never again will you watch Wizard of the OZ the same way...Enjoy yourself. Have FUN


----------



## DonM (Apr 26, 2009)

rwpeterson said:


> I'd like to go to the Empire State Building the night we arrive. Thanks!




I can't answer your questions either, but I do have a suggestion. Don't plan on visiting the ESB on a specific day to fit it in. Be flexible and do it when the weather is good- I know you said that this is a quick trip- but if you go up when it's cloudy or overcast you won't appreciate it. The last time I visited the visibility was pristine, and the sights were incredible. Don't settle- and if the visibility isn't good on any day of your visit, then I would suggest not going up at all and saving it for another visit.

Here's a site for a  live cam view from the ESB. There are probaly others online as well:

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/midtown/


good luck


----------



## debraxh (Apr 26, 2009)

We went around 10pm on a Thu night and it wasn't crowded at all.  That was in late Oct so it may make a difference if you're traveling during summer.  We also saw Wicked and it enjoyed it very much.  Have a great time!


----------



## bigrick (May 1, 2009)

We took a shuttle from Grand Central (actually picked it up across 42nd St in front of Chase Bank on Park Ave) to La Guardia.  20 minutes was all it took.  Our fares were $12 pp.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 1, 2009)

bigrick said:


> We took a shuttle from Grand Central (actually picked it up across 42nd St in front of Chase Bank on Park Ave) to La Guardia.  20 minutes was all it took.  Our fares were $12 pp.



Which is close to what a taxi would cost if you had at least two people and the convienence of being dropped off and picked up with your luggage door to door for the extra 5 bucks once you add a tip is well worth it IMHO. If you had three people it would be cheaper to take a taxi anyway. LGA is to close to Manhattan to its not as expensive as the other airports. They also have an organized taxi line right outside baggage claim and that line moves quick. We have taken the taxi both ways on three trips now and it never varies more then a couple of dollars.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2009)

Also check out Carmel Car and Limousine Service - http://www.carmellimo.com/

Use their online savings coupons and the rate is approximately the same as taking a taxi - only you ride in the Luxury of a Lincoln Town car with leather seats.

Richard


----------



## aregee (May 3, 2009)

*Not to add confusion*

Think about going to Top of the Rock at Rockefeller Center.  You purchase timed tickets; you are closer to The Manhattan Club, and you get to see the beauty of ESB.  For information, check out: 

http://gonyc.about.com/od/attractionslandmarks/p/top_of_the_rock.htm

You can usually purchase a combo ticket that will get you the NBC tour as well as TOTR.  Either way, enjoy your visit.


----------

